# Muscadine/scuppernong recipes



## mxsteve625 (Aug 2, 2010)

I found a Muscadine vineyard about 20 minutes from me and the grapes will be ready sept to oct. I went to visit on Sunday but I think I got there at lunch time and no one was around. (should have called first) The plants and grapes looked really healthy. Anyway, I hear they make excellent wine. There are numerous varities and doing a web search I have found a couple of receipes but was wondering if anyone on this forum has any. Comments on this wine would also be appreciated. I notice there was a senior member named Muscadine on here but a post search revealed he hasn't been on line since 07.

Steve


----------



## mxsteve625 (Aug 2, 2010)

BTW...If anyone is interested it is Blackwater Vineyards in rural Virginia Beach.


----------



## Julie (Aug 2, 2010)

Damm, could get those grapes a little closer to Pennsylvania? Get the grapes, I never made a muscadine wine but I buy it every time I go visit my stepson. You are going to love it. I think Jack Keller has a recipe on his site for a muscadine wine. And I believe the person whose name was Muscadine is still here but he changed it something else.


----------



## mxsteve625 (Aug 2, 2010)

I am thinking about making two 30 gallon batches from two differnt varities. There is a Poly drum reconditioner here in town and price is pretty damn reasonable. By the way, Julie Thanks for the Wedding wine tips as my daughters wedding wines went over very well.

Steve


----------



## pwrose (Aug 3, 2010)

How much are those drums and what the company. I will have at least 500+ lbs of a red grape of some sort that I will be getting around the end of the month. Those would be great to put the grapes in.

BTW the grapes I will be getting come from right out on the border of NC and VA, but are located in VA. I dont know the type just yet but the guy said I could come out at any time to see what they are. I just haven't gone out there yet. Its right off the new expressway headed to Moyock.

Where is that blackwater vineyards located?
Seems like I have seen that name before somewhere.


----------



## mxsteve625 (Aug 3, 2010)

pwrose

The company is Bock Drum located off of Cleveland Street in Va Beach. Last 55 gallon poly drum I got from them (unconditioned) I paid 10.00. I believe a reconditioned (cleaned) 55 gallon drum is 20.00. I will go by there today and see how prices are.

Where are you in NC. I may want to get some honey from you.


----------



## pwrose (Aug 3, 2010)

I am near Edenton in Tyner. However I work in Portsmouth on the Coast Guard Base, well I should say I'm in the Coast Guard stationed in Portsmouth. My inlaws live over in VA BCH off of Kempsville so I could bring it up if you want some. I currently have 1lb jars of Clary Sage honey at work with me. How much are you looking for?


----------



## Julie (Aug 3, 2010)

mxsteve625 said:


> .... Julie Thanks for the Wedding wine tips as my daughters wedding wines went over very well.
> 
> Steve



Glad it all worked out for you. I still get compliments from a lot of people on how much they really liked the idea of serving home wines and the wines themselves.


----------



## Sacalait (Aug 3, 2010)

mxsteve625 said:


> I found a Muscadine vineyard about 20 minutes from me and the grapes will be ready sept to oct. I went to visit on Sunday but I think I got there at lunch time and no one was around. (should have called first) The plants and grapes looked really healthy. Anyway, I hear they make excellent wine. There are numerous varities and doing a web search I have found a couple of receipes but was wondering if anyone on this forum has any. Comments on this wine would also be appreciated. I notice there was a senior member named Muscadine on here but a post search revealed he hasn't been on line since 07.
> 
> Steve


For a five gallon batch figure on 40-50lbs. Using the stronger tasting varieties (hunt, welder, ison, magnolia) you can go with the lesser amount.
6lbs sugar...shoot for a S.G. of 10.85
2gals. water
5tsp. yeast nutrient
"0" acid

Proceed as with any other recipe. When finished, back sweeten to taste.

*BTW, I am the muscadine you referred to*


----------



## pwrose (Aug 3, 2010)

So about 15 lbs per gallon of juice?
Would you leave the skins or not use them at all?

Dont mean to hi-jack but figured you might ask some of the same questions as well.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 3, 2010)

Sacalait makes an awesome Muscadine wine, I can attest to it. Funny thing is I have 1 last bottle of his in my fridge chilling right now for Friday eve.


----------



## Sacalait (Aug 4, 2010)

Figure on 8-10#'s/gal. of must.


----------



## Sacalait (Aug 4, 2010)

Wade E said:


> Sacalait makes an awesome Muscadine wine, I can attest to it. Funny thing is I have 1 last bottle of his in my fridge chilling right now for Friday eve.


Wade, thanks for the accolade, enjoy the wine. I can say the same for yours and it's *been* gone and the bottles recycled.


----------



## mxsteve625 (Aug 4, 2010)

Sacalait,

Thanks. I am trying to find out which varieties Blackwater has. I know they have a Fry and nine others. I am probably going to have to make another trip out there.

BTW I think you meant 1.085. haha

PW: I don't really know what type honey is best for a mead as I am still researching making a mead. I will PM you later and give you my phone number. My parents live right near the CG base in portsmouth and I can met you anytime to pick up some honey.

Steve


----------



## Wade E (Aug 4, 2010)

Different honeys will do better with certain meads. I have heard many people that make lots of mead say Tupelo honey is the best. I so far like the Orange blossom myself but truthfully havent tried many.


----------



## mxsteve625 (Aug 28, 2010)

Sacalit

I just talked to Blackwater vineyards and was told that the grapes they have are Noble and Carlos. They say these are the grapes that are used for wine making in North Carolina. These will be ripe in another two weeks.

What is your opinion of these two grapes. I know the Noble is a red and the Carlos is a white. 

I will also PM you in case you don't see the post.

Steve


----------



## Sacalait (Aug 28, 2010)

I don't have those varieties but I've heard they make very good wine. If you have access to those you could probably use the lesser amount (40#) for a 5gal batch. Mine are almost finished, they'll be gone in about a week.


----------



## mxsteve625 (Aug 28, 2010)

Are you talking about your grapes or the wine.

Blackwater opened today for U-pick but the Nobles and Carlos will be ready in another week or two. Either i can pick or they will pick them for me. Same price either way $1.50 per pound. if thats the case i may have them pick them for me. Of course i that take one of the processes out of the total picture.


----------



## Sacalait (Aug 28, 2010)

*My* grapes are finished and I don't have carlos or noble but have heard they make good wine. 40#'s of those will make a 5gal batch, however at $1.50/lb it will be pricey. Ask Blackwater how they compare to cultivated varieties on an acid content basis. If they are higher in acid then you could cut back on the pounds used per gallon of wine.


----------



## mxsteve625 (Sep 5, 2010)

What is a good yeast to use with the muscadines?


----------



## Sacalait (Sep 6, 2010)

RC 212 is what I'm currently using. . . I've been pleased with it so far.


----------



## mxsteve625 (Sep 6, 2010)

Thanks Dude. Went to BlackWater yeserday and the Nobles and Carlos are just about ready. ONE MORE WEEK. They really look good. Also sampled some of ther eating grapes..Fry etc and they were really good. The owner was very clear that he did not want to sell the Nobles or the Carlos until they were ripe wine picking.


----------



## Sacalait (Sep 7, 2010)

I bought 3 carlos vines and plan to put them in the ground today.


----------



## mxsteve625 (Sep 7, 2010)

Congrartes on the Carlos. I am considering a batch of Carlos (white) and a batch of Noble (red). Unfortuantely I may be limited to the Nobles due to equipment/processing availability. We'll See. I am pretty excited about this adventure.


----------



## Sacalait (Sep 19, 2010)

Yes, use pectic enzyme and yeast nutrient. Yeast energizer is what I use to give the yeast a boost on some sluggish batches but with muscadines I don't think it's necessary. As for the K-meta you definately want to use it. 80#'s of Noble will be plenty enough for a 10 gallon batch. What does your recipe look like?


----------



## mxsteve625 (Sep 19, 2010)

I just took a Ph reading and it is low at 4.6. Should I increase or take another reading later.

I have 80 #'s crushed grapes, 4 gallons water, 10 tsp yeast nutrient and 2 tlbs of k-meta as of 9:00pm last night. looks and smells good however the clear juice has turned alittle brown from the k-meta.

Man...processing 80#s of grapes by hand is a JOB.


----------



## mxsteve625 (Sep 19, 2010)

correction: 1/2 tsp k-meta.


----------



## mxsteve625 (Sep 19, 2010)

I'm getting to trigger happy

I also added 12 pounds sugar to aqire a starting SG of 1.085 as you suggested.


----------



## Sacalait (Sep 19, 2010)

I hope that was a type-o on the K-meta, if not then you'll have a devil of a time trying to get it going. 1/2tsp would have been more like it. You didn't mention how much sugar was added or the S.G.

Personally, I wouldn't add acid to the mix.


----------



## mxsteve625 (Sep 19, 2010)

I tried to make the corrections to the post before you got to it. see above.
I will not add acid. Any other suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Sacalait (Sep 19, 2010)

Placing the fruit in paint straining bags makes the process much easier especially when it comes time to strain the fruit. Also, don't forget to punch down the cap 2-3 times daily. Good luck on your venture.


----------



## Wade E (Sep 19, 2010)

I would do a TA test to see where it is and if possibly you could get the PH more into range.


----------



## mxsteve625 (Sep 21, 2010)

How long should I leave the grapes in the must before pressing?

Is there a specific formula or is it typically 4 to 7 days?

Steve


----------



## Sacalait (Sep 21, 2010)

I wait until the S.G. reaches 1.010 and then rack to the secondary.


----------



## mxsteve625 (Oct 11, 2010)

Here's an update:

Fermented 80#s in a 30 gallon primary on 9-28-10 at a SG of 1.070
Pressed and Transfered to a 15 gallon secondary on 9-23-10 at a SG of 1.008
1st rack on 10-2-10 into two 5 gallon carboys at SG of .995

One 5 gallon batch is clearing well at .990
Other 5 gallon batch not clearing as well at .990

Second five gallon batch was the last of the transfer from the 15 gallon secondary. There was however a problem with the bung not staying tight in the 2nd 5 gallon carboy

Tasted tonight and both 5 gallon batches seem taste identical except the second lacks a little less body/fruit flavor. 

Wish I had pictures but seems strange that on 5 gallon seems to be doing better than the other from the same secondary.

Have not back sweetened or clarified at this point.

I was considering letting the wine settle a little before back sweetening and fining. There is no air space to mention. 

Any comments or suggestions or am I fine?

Steve


----------



## Sacalait (Oct 11, 2010)

A starting S.G. of 1.070 will only give you a 9.5% alc. content. You should shoot for 10.5-11% just for the preservation qualities. Getting below 10% "could" end up working against you. There is a balancing act here, a high alc. content is a good preservative but the lower alc. content will give you an earlier drinking wine with a fruitier flavor. A starting S.G. of 1.080-1.085 would be closer to what you want.

Of course this is just my personal preference but I'd reduce the the total volume from 15gals. to 10gals. You will end up with a wine with much more fruit flavor.


----------



## mxsteve625 (Oct 11, 2010)

OK, I went back and looked at my notes and the adjusted starting SG was 1.080. The total qty of wine (finished) is is indeed only 10 gallons. 

The primary was a 30 gallon fermentor with crushed grapes 

Secondary was a 15 gallon fernmentor with pressed grapes

1st rack is 2 each 5 gallon carboys from the secondary. Very little lees


----------



## Sacalait (Oct 11, 2010)

Very good! And good luck, looks like you got it on the hip.


----------



## mxsteve625 (Oct 11, 2010)

I sure the h*** hope so. Next year I will do the Carlos also.


----------



## garymc (Jul 6, 2012)

*OK, how did it go?*

How did it turn out? Did you bottle it or drink it from the carboys?


----------

